# Centipede setups



## danread (Jun 5, 2004)

Hi,

I just thought i share a few of my pede setups with you all. They are all fairly minimal at the moment in the decor i use for them, partially for ease, as its easier to deal with centipedes in an uncrowded environment, and partially because i havent had time to set anything better up! I am planning to do a fully planted setup in a 3'x1' tank at some point for one of my gigantea, but i'm waiting until i have some more space where i live. Post all of your setups, i'd like to get some more ideas for what to do, so especially any naturalistic ones. 
First up is my invert shelving unit and one of my S.subspinipes vietnamese tanks. The smaller plastic box is what i keep my smaller pedes in (the juvi S.morsitans and S.cingulata etc).


----------



## danread (Jun 5, 2004)

these are my gigantea setups, the smaller one is in the first tank, and my "robusta" is in the second. At the moment the robusta is stilll in a chamber it has dug at the back of the tank and sealed up. I'm not going to take any photos for a week or so as i don't want to disturb it.
I also have a few other setups, but these are just mostly plastic tubs like in the bottom of the first picture. They aren't the best for observing the pedes, so i am going to upgrade them to glass ones at some point. I am also planning on making new lids for all the tanks, at present they are just plastic lids held down with insulating tape, but i'd like wood and glass ones that are more secure.
Right, post your setups!


----------



## fatbloke (Jun 5, 2004)

dan

nice looking set ups at this moment in time i dont have any pics of my setups but i do keep my pedes in either large critter keepers or those crystal tubs all with simple setups with a hide and water bowl for ease of care im a bit wary of using glass tanks as a mate lost a pede from one in the past (mention no names AR  )

john


----------



## Steven (Jun 6, 2004)

nice set-up  


i'll take pictures of mine
when i'm done with the whole movement


----------



## Melmoth (Jun 6, 2004)

i'll take pictures of mine
when i'm done with the whole movement  [/QUOTE]
      Are you moving house Steven,or just moving your pedes about?
               George


----------



## Steven (Jun 6, 2004)

Melmoth said:
			
		

> i'll take pictures of mine
> when i'm done with the whole movement


      Are you moving house Steven,or just moving your pedes about?
               George[/QUOTE]

i'll be moving house end this year,... now i'm moving rooms


----------



## danread (Dec 17, 2004)

I just thought i'd update a few pictures of my setups now that i've moved house. I put up a few shelves in my room to hold the pedes (the bottom tanks is my Royals), and the other shelving unit has got a few tarantulas, the rest of my pede collection and a load of pedelings.

Cheers,


----------



## Steven (Dec 17, 2004)

very nice and clean Dan  :clap: 
I didn't knew you had moved ?




just a few days and i'll be moving 2


----------



## danread (Dec 17, 2004)

Well, it was a few months ago, but it's taken me a while to get properly set up in my new room. Good luck with the move, its a bit of a nightmare moving lots of tanks, as i'm sure you're about to find out!    

Btw, i got 8 of the baby _S. subspinipes_ 'stripe legs'. They are interesting little things, and they don't look anything like the baby _subspinipes _i got off you. So either the theory of all subspinipes plings lookng the same isn't right, or the stripe legs aren't subspinipes? I'll try and post some photos of them, but it is difficult to get good ones, they are so small and always want to sit at the edge of the container, or move around constantly, which doesnt make for good photos. The ones i own have black heads at the moment, are yours the same?


----------



## Steven (Dec 17, 2004)

danread said:
			
		

> The ones i own have black heads at the moment, are yours the same?


yep   , black(dark green) head,... yellowish body with black bandings


----------



## Jaytek (Dec 17, 2004)

i like those enclosures dan, never seen any look quite like those. would you mind telling me what company distributes them?


----------



## danread (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi Jaytek,

All the bigger enclosures are bog standard glass tanks made by a UK company called clearseal. I really like glass tanks as the make for a much better presentation, but they are more expensive (about £9 for the smaller ones and £13 for the larger ones. The major drawback is the lids arent very good, they are only thin, poorly fitting plastic, and have to hold them on with electrical tape. I am planning on making some new lids with wood frames and acrylic plastic for the top, which should hopefully be more secure.

The small plastic containers on the top shelf in the bottom photo are distributed by a catering company, they are clear polycarbonate containers, great for smaller pedes, and holes can be melted in the sides with a soldering iron.

Cheers,


----------



## RobertoMello (Dec 17, 2004)

hey danred wahts the sp of the scolopendra of the last photo in the big one ???

how long is it ?


----------



## danread (Dec 17, 2004)

None other that _Scolopendra gigantea_, thats a fraction off being 30cm long (from head to end of terminal legs).


----------



## 423 (Dec 18, 2004)

RobertoMello said:
			
		

> hey danred wahts the sp of the scolopendra of the last photo in the big one ???
> 
> how long is it ?


I was thinking the same thing, looks like an anaconda    :clap:


----------



## Steven (Jan 7, 2005)

work in progress, hopefully finished end next week


----------



## galeogirl (Jan 7, 2005)

You're lucky to have such a great space.  Wow, the things I could do with a workroom like that!


----------



## edesign (Jan 7, 2005)

423 said:
			
		

> I was thinking the same thing, looks like an anaconda    :clap:


no doubt! that one caught my eye and i just gaped at it for a minute or two lol...tryin to figure out if it was real or not! been debating getting a pede in the relatively near future, need to do a lot more research first.

the gigantea's are very expensive correct?


----------



## Kaulback (Jan 7, 2005)

Steven, what kind of lid lock are you using on those containers on the left?


----------



## arachnoid (Jan 7, 2005)

Man!  By using that bottle of Febreeze on the side as a size reference, that gigantea is friggin *HUGE* !


----------



## Steven (Jan 8, 2005)

Kaulback said:
			
		

> Steven, what kind of lid lock are you using on those containers on the left?


These are a kind of "Curver" boxes (31 Liter) where the lid falls inside the container and with 2 locks,... hope this pictures makes it clear ?
(I've been tipped by these boxes by some Dutch Poisonous snake-keepers,... 99% escape-proof   )


----------



## danread (Jan 8, 2005)

Wow. Steven, i am seriously jealous! I would love to have a setup like that. At them moment i am stil having to cram everything into my bedroom, and i am seriously running out of space. 

Is the whole room yours to use just for your animals? When i next move house and actually buy my own, one of the most important things I'll be looking for is an extra room for my animals!

Cheers,


----------



## Steven (Jan 8, 2005)

danread said:
			
		

> Is the whole room yours to use just for your animals?


I wish  ,... No, just 1/2 of the room is planned for stacking pedes,... 
i've got a girlfriend and 2 daughters who have claimed the other 1/2 part of the room,...    

i'm allready happy they gave me this part of the house   


i'll post pictures when it's all in place   
(right now i'm setting up the Gigantea-containers   )


----------



## Melmoth (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey Steven,
                   Looks like Centipede City at your house  


                                         George


----------



## fatbloke (Jan 8, 2005)

Steven
thats going to be 1 nice room for you pedes when its finished 

john


----------



## Tony (Jan 10, 2005)

My gigantea tank...No decorations, I just got around to CNC'ing the lid..The pede cant even stand up near the top at this point. In this pic it has burrowed but I put it at about 7.5" or so.. I see you all include the terminal legs in your measurments? I didnt...next time it's out I shall try a reference pic
Tony


----------



## danread (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Tony, 

that looks to be about as safe as can be i reckon! There is no way its getting out of there, even with the lid off. I really need to sort out my gigantea tanks, all of them are far too shallow, there pede can be up and out in a flash if it wanted to be, The thing is, the deeper the tank, the less of them i can have, so i'm willing to take a degree of risk.

Cheers,


----------



## Tony (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Dan
You can see a sliver of the container it was in originally on the right...About 9" dia and 6" deep or so... Definitley exciting come feeding time. When I put it in the 20 gal. , I did notice it could stand up for approximately 3/4" it's body length...The lid is just the icing on the cake 

Right now the only other pede is a 'polymorpha' I think, got it gree at the ATS last year...
Tony


----------



## Vincent (Jan 22, 2005)

some pictures of our room

Pedes












Scorpions


----------



## Steven (Jan 26, 2005)

some shots of my new Gigantea-tanks:


----------



## danread (Jan 27, 2005)

Very nice Steven. They look like they will be happy in there, hopefully happy enough to lay eggs this spring......


----------



## Randolph XX() (Jan 27, 2005)

u mean it's gravid? no wonder she look so fat


----------



## Steven (Jan 27, 2005)

randolph20 said:
			
		

> no wonder she look so fat


Hey, Watch it buddy !!!   

never call my ladies fat !


----------



## Randolph XX() (Jan 27, 2005)

fat is the synonoun of beautiful for female in this occasion


----------



## Steven (Jan 27, 2005)

danread said:
			
		

> there, hopefully happy enough to lay eggs this spring......


i've got 1 female from John (Fatbloke) (pict#2),... that lady isn't eating much lately but is becoming very very beautiful (Fat ? ,randolph20)

quite sure she's gravid


----------



## Bob (Jan 27, 2005)

Steven said:
			
		

> Hey, Watch it buddy !!!
> 
> never call my ladies fat !
> 
> ...


----------



## moricollins (Feb 13, 2005)

Here are pictures of my enclosure for my S. subspinipes, I will be doing smoe redecorating sometime soon (going to get some moss for additional hiding places).

























I made the end pieces to make it "escape proof" by bending pieces of tin into the correct shape and then attached it via a nut and bolt to the container (which has a locking mechanism in the middle itself)

Here is my small (6' x 5' x 5') spider room:












Mori


----------



## fatbloke (Feb 14, 2005)

Steven

nice looking setups for the gigantea's 
i thought the pede in the second picture looked very Familiar  hope you have more luck with it laying eggs then me 
if i ever see a pede laying eggs again i will leave the camera well alone

john


----------

